# wtf



## The Pi (Apr 9, 2010)

look at this profile link and look at post count
how did that happen


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 9, 2010)

It's not a real member, it's TempBot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Don't be too concerned about post count, it's ultimately not very important. What's important is your contributions to the community, not the number of times you've said something.


----------



## The Pi (Apr 9, 2010)

but why is it -ve


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 9, 2010)

We like to have fun with Tempbot. Why not negative? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think there was a time where his postcount was 9001.


----------



## prowler (Apr 9, 2010)

Nathan King said:
			
		

> but why is it -ve


Because it's fun.
Don't you like to have fun?


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 9, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Nathan King said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fun?
Whats fun?


----------



## Rydian (Apr 9, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Prowler485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That special feeling you get when you rain molten explosive destruction down upon your high-ping enemies?


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 10, 2010)

We had a poll once to decide what post count Tempbot should and we reached this.
At least...I think it was like that.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 12, 2010)

Question answered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 From now on it can only go offtopic.


----------

